# Dithers??



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of using Torpedo Barbs as the dithers in my next setup. Anybody have experience with them?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rigo*,

I assume you are talking about Puntius denisonii (Roseline Shark). They are a great fish with amazing colors and are endemic to certain areas of India (which I find interesting). They like to be in groups to reduce con-specific aggression typical with low numbers of barbs.

I introduced young Puntius denisonii, 2" - 3', with a full grown Geo Altifron and he ate one the first night together (they were longer than the skirt tetras he lives with, but their slender body I believe made them an easier target). I assume he ate it as I was not able to find it around the tank (i.e. did not jump). I separated them, but do plan to reintroduce them with the Geo once they reach a larger size. I have seen full grown Puntius denisonii and to me they look large enough, fast enough and robust enough to be a good dither (depending on what you want to keep them with).

What cichlids to you plan to keep with them?

I think the biggest concerns with keeping them as a dither would be their cost. They are typically an expensive fish; therefore, keeping them as a dither could put an expensive fish at risk.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

Are they very expensive? I didn't know, I was just lookin through the profiles of fish I could use as dithers and liked them a lot. I like their colors, and their adult size, and they also look like their fast too. I was planning on putting some in my next setup with a couple pairs of cichlids in a 75. All cichlids that stay relatively small


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

exodons,fast, colorful,semi nasty,great to have with bigger nastier cichlids.They will even nip my convicts if they venture into their top half of the tank.You should have at least 6 because they never stop moving and constantly chase after each other.
Just another option.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Buenos Aires Tetra (Hyphessobrycon anisitsi) I just picked up a group of three for a pair of jds that are getting to spawn. They're fast enough and have a pretty decent size. Color is probably the downfall but they look better then danios imo and not to expensive.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Rigo said:


> Are they very expensive?


At LFSs in my area they are typically $20 each; however, the petsmart near me started carrying them for around $6.

If you are doing smaller cichlids (like sijca or rainbows), I think adult roselines would work well. In a 75g a group of roselines might even steal the show.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought about the Buenos Aires Tetra at first, they are a nice choice and reasonably priced. I saw a profile of the Roselines on some site and love there color plus the sites profile for them said they can reach 6". I had never heard of nor seen the Exodons before but they look nice, what do they usually run at LFS? And the species I was planning on keeping them with are Sajicas, Cutteri, HRP something in that size range.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

I am not sure I would not keep exodons with the cichlids you are talking about. Those guys are crazy.






I think they would nip the fins of your cichlids, they have gnarly teeth. I think they are a better option (or perhaps the only smaller dither option) for more aggressive cichlids like RD/Midas.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I had know idea!! The dude look kinda nasty. Now I really want some!! How big do they get, can't find much info on them.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have not seen these exodons that look very interesting.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

Anybody ever try Bleeding Heart Tetra as dithers, I always liked them in my community tanks before I got into cichlids. They are pretty quick and deep bodied, so a cichlids would probably be pretty big to prey on them and I'm only lookin for smaller to medium cichlids for this setup.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rigo*,

I use skirt tetras with pretty good success. Same body shape as bleeding hearts, and the body shape is key. My large Geo will occasionally take a swipe at them and they just turn sideways to defend his attack.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, body shape probably makes a difference. I think I'm gonna try the Bleeding Hearts first soon as I can get this setup started. Unless anyone else have a suggestion they think is better?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Columbian (very nice looking) and Buenos Aires are the best large bodied Tetras IME. They get to almost 3". Best kept in schools of at least six.

I have two Roseline sharks I got very cheap. They used to fight but get along now. But as with all Barbs do better in larger groups. As said earlier, they are usually about $20 each if you can find them at LFS

My CA tank has Black Ruby Barbs which I like alot.

....Bill


----------

